# Fatal error Message



## Beefnot (Jan 13, 2013)

Got the following message while doing an advanced search:



> *Fatal error: *Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 40 bytes) in *home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/functions.php* on line *3959*


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 13, 2013)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/announcement.php?f=10&a=40

and 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=977513#post977513


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 13, 2013)

This happened while I was doing an advanced search. In the help articles, I understood the Advanced search to be offered as an alternative remedy for the fatal error message that may happen during quick searches.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2013)

advanced search and regular search utilize the built in search tool on the forum...which is subject to this error.

using the global search tool is the suggested way to search on the forums, its far more flexible too

http://search.tug2.net


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 14, 2013)

The thing that sucks about using google search on TUG though is that it also searches user signatures and profile details. If that could be disabled, I would use it far more frequently.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 14, 2013)

Side question, why when I search from the quick search dropdown, it searches for all keywords entered, but when I do advanced search it searches for any of the keywords entered? If I put multiple keywords, I would prefer that it filters on all of them. I tried boolean AND, but still didnt work


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 14, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> The thing that sucks about using google search on TUG though is that it also searches user signatures and profile details. If that could be disabled, I would use it far more frequently.


Yeah, I agree.  I generally don't find it that useful when searching for resort-name-related info for that reason.  It's much more useful for finding other sorts of stuff like posts about scammer companies that are not likely to be in sigs or resorts owned lists..


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 14, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I tried boolean AND, but still didnt work



Try a + instead of AND:   first_term +second_term


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 16, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> Try a + instead of AND:   first_term +second_term



Nope doesn't work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2013)

put it in quotes?


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 16, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> put it in quotes?



Nope


----------

